# CA Driver's License



## Maggie Stiles

My husband and I are having difficulty in determining the legal driver's license in the state of CA for pulling a 5th wheel RV weighing over 15000 lbs.  We've been told that Class C is fine for 15000 and lighter but most of the 5th wheels i'm looking at are 15500.  I've gone to the DMV and found them to be confusing.  Does anyone have any experience with this situation?


----------



## Maggie Stiles

Come on, 21 views and no one who'll give me a comment or answer?


----------



## C Nash

*You May Drive...* *And You May Tow...
With a Noncommercial Class A license:*
Any vehicle under Class C.

Travel trailers weighing over 10,000 lbs. GVWR, not used for hire.
5th-wheel travel trailers weighing over 15,000 lbs., not used for hire.
If the towing vehicle weighs 4,000 lbs. or more unladen, you may tow a: Livestock trailer exceeding 10,000 lbs. GVWR but not exceeding 15,000 lbs. GVWR if the vehicle is controlled and operated by a farmer, used to transport livestock to or from a farm, not used in commerce or contract carrier operations, and is used within 150 miles of the person's farm.


----------



## C Nash

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/28423ba0-bba6-4347-9e21-db274e970772/dl648.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## Maggie Stiles

Dang it!  All the nice 5th wheels are over 15,000.  guess i'll have to down grade.  thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## C Nash

Just get the Lic


----------



## Robert Hutsell

The reputed transporting firm having a good experience in transporting RVs of all kind like redwood, Alpine fifth wheel and will also ensure you your vehicle safety till it is reached to its delivery location. They also have a licensed drivers whom you can trust. When it comes to transporting RVs their are many different ways such as motor homes, going on a step-deck or lowboy with loading ramps, or Fifth wheels.


----------

